# Error Help: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]



## Vitamin (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, newb here.

I installed FreeBSD 9 onto vmware. Successfully Installed xorg. Successfully Installed kdm4. When I rebooted, it gave this error message:

The link below shows the result of `gpart show`

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/freebsderror.png/

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't see the messages above that, but it's probably not partition layout.  More likely filesystem errors due to a "yank the plug" shutdown.
`# fsck -t ufs -y`

After it finishes, ctrl-d to exit the shell and continue booting.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, rebooted, but still get the same message.

Below link is the full message, without the gpart print out:

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/9504/freebsderror2.png


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, the below link is a picture of the contents in /dev:

http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/982/freebsderror3.png


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

Vitamin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, rebooted, but still get the same message.
> 
> Below link is the full message, without the gpart print out:
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/9504/freebsderror2.png



That's different, but easy to fix.  There is an unmatched quote in /etc/rc.conf.
`# mount -a`
`# ee /etc/rc.conf`

Then find the parameter that's missing a start or end quote and fix it.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't see any var=string formats when I ran the command
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/5581/freebsderror4.png


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2012)

wblock meant /etc/rc.conf, I'm sure.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

Doh!  Yes, /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 22, 2012)

SWEEEEETTTT!

Yup, that was the problem. Thanks a lot. Now I'm going to read ee(1), fsck(8).


----------

